# MAJ Lecteur carte vitale



## Amiral 29 (24 Novembre 2001)

Pour les mises à jour de l'An 2002...liées à l'euro
je suis obligé de mettre à jour mon logiciel compta( médistory Nancy) 1500fr!
Puis de mettre à jour mon lecteur de cartes vitale:
Dassault.
J'ai télécharger la MAJ gratuite sur le site  Dassault...Mais c 1MAJ PC uniquement: version211.exe Je ne peux pas ouvrir ce document!

On me dit qu'il faut faire çà chez le prestataire Micromag...
N'y a-t-il pas d'autre solution?
1 fois encore c pénalisant d'avoir 1 Mac!!!

Kenavo


----------



## archeos (25 Novembre 2001)

C'est que les serveurs de Dassault sont si petits que ça qu'ils ne  peuvent pas mettre deux fichiers de mise à jour ? Est-ce qu'ils n'ont pas compté leurs clients sur mac ? Il me semble qu'il y a beaucoup de toubibs qui en ont.

Voilà, quelqu'un t'as répondru


----------



## barbarella (25 Novembre 2001)

t'en a parlé à la SECU ?


----------



## Amiral 29 (26 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*t'en a parlé à la SECU ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ils te répondent tjrs qu'il faut se démerder avec qui de droit...Le prestataire de services!
Et en + ils sont débordés car leurs bornes sésam-vitale sont en panne...Et ils te demandent si tu peux pas les aider car tu as l'air d'en connaitre plus qu'eux!!!

Alors je vais me taper 200km ds la journée avec mon iMac et mon lecteur de cartes uniquement pour passer 1 Maj de PC à Mac (400ff) !!!

J'optimise cà me pousse à foutre le camp et aller vendre des cacahouettes à Dakar!
Même si je n'en vends pas beaucoup il y aura le soleil......Et je retrouverai Touba
Salut Toubafal !
Kenavo Toubibfal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2001)

Je te réponds en vue de ton cris de detresse sur le bar mais je ne peux pas t'aider.

à part que....
fallait pas adhérer à l'UE

*MOUARFFF*©


----------



## Amiral 29 (28 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Je te réponds en vue de ton cris de detresse sur le bar mais je ne peux pas t'aider.

à part que....
fallait pas adhérer à l'UE

MOUARFFF©







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c pas de ma faute UE!

J'vas m'installer dans ton bled en Suisse Y a-t-il qq malades malgré le bon air Suisse à part Suisse-Air !!!

sans rancune encore merci de ta diligence!

Kenavo


----------



## smow (29 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Pour les mises à jour de l'An 2002...liées à l'euro
je suis obligé de mettre à jour mon logiciel compta( médistory Nancy) 1500fr!
Puis de mettre à jour mon lecteur de cartes vitale:
Dassault.
J'ai télécharger la MAJ gratuite sur le site  Dassault...Mais c 1MAJ PC uniquement: version211.exe Je ne peux pas ouvrir ce document!

On me dit qu'il faut faire çà chez le prestataire Micromag...
N'y a-t-il pas d'autre solution?
1 fois encore c pénalisant d'avoir 1 Mac!!!

Kenavo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et Micromag ne peut pas te trasmettre la MàJ par mail???
1500 F seulement de MàJ, c'est dur d'être médecin, mon dieu, je te plains de tout mon cur











Chez nous, pauvres graphistes, on a un budget de MàJ annuelles, je n'ose même pas t'en parler, ça va te foutre une déprime


----------



## Amiral 29 (30 Novembre 2001)

Mais mon job c de soigner, pas de faire de l'informatique à la place de la S.S. et en plus de m'en rendre responsable!
Quant aux gros sous çà eût payé comme disait Fernand
mais çà paye plus, à la campagne bien sûr: Personne ne veut ma place!!!

Kenavo


----------



## smow (30 Novembre 2001)

Te faches pas, je rigoles


----------



## ketmacman (30 Novembre 2001)

Tous les toubibs sous Mac (il y en a encore un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) vont rencontrer le même problème pour la Màj de leur lecteur Sesam Vitale...
Le GIE SV qui dirige tout cela (comme EDF !) a oublié ou omis dans le nouveau cahier des charges 1.31
de développer les API vers MacOS mais pas vers Windows! De telle sorte que la fonction de Màj au travers du logiciel Express Vitale ne fonctionne pas !
Cest le pot de Fer contre le pot de Terre et encore une fois l'hégémonie de Bill qui sévit.

On est contraint de mettre à jour le logiciel lecteur au travers d'un PC ce qui est un comble et quelque part de l'humiliation...
Je vais demain chez un copain PCiste pour la Màj, au moins ce sera gratuit et un peu plus convivial...Je sens qu'il va quand même rire (au moins intèrieurement)
N.B:Ici en Basse Normandie la CPAM offre  le service (merci du peu) au moins la Sécu basse normande s'y connait mieux en Informatique qu'en Bretagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bref cette histoire débile est quand même le comble....


----------



## jean-h (30 Novembre 2001)

as tu essayé via virtual pécé ?


----------



## ketmacman (1 Décembre 2001)

c'est fait ce matin mon lecteur (un Ascom) a été mis à jour sur un PC et de retour sur son Mac, encore tout frissonnant de cette dure expérience, il a marché comme une horloge suisse; Ouf !
J'ai bien pensé à VPC mais j'ai hésité à le faire car je ne suis sur que Windows l'aurait reconnu sur le port Com....
Mais c'est peut être une alternative, encore faut-il installer un Soft médical PC sur Win pour utiliser la fonction de Màj du logiciel lecteur...cela devient compliqué;
mais à voir;


----------



## jean-h (1 Décembre 2001)

je te disais ça parce que j'avais essayé il y a quelques temps de mettre le lecteur bicarte d'un collègue, le keyspan interface usb/db9, son soft gratuit pour pécé (une version de démo d'hellodoc, je crois) via virtualpécé, et tout marchait, semble t'il, mais j'en étais resté à de la simulation...


----------



## Bilbo (3 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour,

Virtual PC n'est à mon avis pas une bonne idée. Si vous plantez pendant que vous flashez le lecteur, il est mort. Mieux vaut utiliser un PC et si on n'en a pas attendre que les programmes sur Macintosh soient validés (il paraît que c'est pour avant Noël).

A+


----------



## Amiral 29 (4 Décembre 2001)

voilà c'est fait!
MAJ en passant par PC chez Micromag
Mon Dassault frétillant marche impeccable après avoir m'avoir fait déboursé 1 heure de service 430.00 FF
Il faut bien que tout le monde gagne sa croûte!
C'est quand "emmerdant" de faire 200km pour çà!

La seule consolation c une bonne bouffe avec un bon coup de cidre pour oublier l'affront PC!
Et puis depuis 6 ans aucune panne sur Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Kenavo


----------

